# How Screwed Am I?



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Let me start by saying a little about myself. I am from a small Massachusetts town just outside of Boston. There is very little crime here. I attend the town public school where I have a near perfect GPA and near perfect standardized test scores. I am very active in the community with service and also active within my school. I'd say I do lots of good in and out of school but recently I made a poor decision to do something bad. I just turned 18, by the way.

I am guilty of lobbing paintballs at cars on the road. I was inside of my car, stopped, when I tossed the paintballs (colored food oil inside a gelatin capsule). I was caught and am being charged with a felony for each of the cars I hit. MGL Chapter 266, Section 126A. I have also had my license revoked as an immediate threat for an indefinite period, I plan on seeing a suspensions hearing officer at the RMV tomorrow. I've spoken to my local police and they might be able to help me if I help them stop some crime within my school system. I don't have a lawyer and would have a hard time paying for one. I have court hearings scheduled for the upcoming month.

My questions for the cops on this forum are:
1. From your experience, what do you see as the likely consequence for my actions. I have no criminal record or driving record.
2. What advice do you have for me when I see the hearings officer at the RMV?
3. Should I work with the police and help them in hopes that they might be able to help me as well? They made the disclaimer that if I help them, they will try to help me but can not make any promises.

Thanks for taking the time to read this. I don't know what I was thinking when I made this poor decision. I thank you in advance for your services provided on these forums and am anxious for your replies.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Your looking at 10 to 15 in MCI Cedar Junction.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm sorry, but what exactly does that mean?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Seriously, please


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Let me start by saying go f*ck yourself.

I will not give advice to someone so irresponsible as to shoot paintballs at people's cars, possibly causing accidents, injuries and deaths. You deserve to have the book thrown at you and I applaud the local police for doing so. I hope a selfish little turd like you learns a serious hard lesson from this episode, and I hope it stains the rest of your life. Be glad their only charging you with that rather than involuntary manslaughter, if someone swerved after being hit and struck another car or pedestrian. 

Good luck getting a job, credit cards, loans and a license.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Made.A.Mistake said:


> I'm sorry, but what exactly does that mean?


all I'am saying is dont drop the soap.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Made.A.Mistake said:


> Let me start by saying a little about myself. I am from a small Massachusetts town just outside of Boston. There is very little crime here. I attend the town public school where I have a near perfect GPA and near perfect standardized test scores. I am very active in the community with service and also active within my school. I'd say I do lots of good in and out of school but recently I made a poor decision to do something bad. I just turned 18, by the way.
> 
> I am guilty of lobbing paintballs at cars on the road. I was inside of my car, stopped, when I tossed the paintballs (colored food oil inside a gelatin capsule). I was caught and am being charged with a felony for each of the cars I hit. MGL Chapter 266, Section 126A. I have also had my license revoked as an immediate threat for an indefinite period, I plan on seeing a suspensions hearing officer at the RMV tomorrow. I've spoken to my local police and they might be able to help me if I help them stop some crime within my school system. I don't have a lawyer and would have a hard time paying for one. I have court hearings scheduled for the upcoming month.
> 
> ...


The Army will still take you.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Made.A.Mistake said:


> Seriously, please


Story time douche bag, a few years back I am going down Whitney Street in Northborough in my father's Lincoln. It was a rainy night and there were not many street lights. I have my good friend in the car as well as his girlfriend. I am going along when all of a sudden some asshole...much like your self..Peppers the wind shield of the car with blue and pink paint balls. It scared the crap out of me. What if I lost control and hit a tree or even a pedestrian. Like Killjoy said I hope they throw the book at you.:2up:


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

So you were driving around Weston in your Honda civic shooting paintballs @ cars? :2up:

+1 on the Go fuck yourself. 

From the looks of your myspace, you are on a competition team. You should know better dumbass.


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

well your a fucking idiot.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Your new home:


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

your a fucking asswipe. So your trying to say that because your active in your community and had good grades they should be lenient on you? 

so fucking what you just turned 18, when I was 18 I was carrying a rifle and aidbag for this great country.


----------



## xbreaka (Oct 25, 2007)

I wouldnt normally post here, but I believe you already posted this in the 
ask a cop thread on the pbnation forums.

http://www.pbnation.com/showthread.php?t=2621164&page=7

are you Not.A.2k8.er ?

I only ask because the way you spoke on the boards you seemed to be like bragging about it to everyone. I'm not and LEO and as members of this board will tell you I got myself into quite a pickle earlier over something stupid, not life threatening but stupid. I'd suggest you cooperate with the police, and possibly the owners of the vehicles you paintballed. Really though, just be ready to accept the consequences. ​


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

Good advice xbreaka


----------



## JeffC (Feb 28, 2007)

tough room......


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

Made-a-mistake, everyone here has probably done something they should not have done at some time in their lives. Some have probably driven OUI, some may do so regularly. 
No lectures needed, you realize that you did something stupid, you seem well aware that you could have startled someone into losing control of their car and crashing. I don't get the impression that that was your intent. 
The Prosecutor is obligated to seek punishment against you to dissuade others from doing what you did. Since you have no record, seem contrite and are still young and sometimes foolish, maybe they will have you do some community service with head injured people and then CWOF it.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Loyal, stop treating him like a 10 year old. He's 18 -- an adult. 

You shot paintballs at cars going 30-40mph. You are damn lucky, as Killjoy has said, that no one is injured. Actions have consequences; I would've thought you would have learned that when you were 6. Don't look for sympathy from me. I only wish you shot at gangbangers who got out shot at you with real guns.

Welcome to adulthood, asshole.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Nah... I think he or she could use a little more lecturing.



Made.A.Mistake said:


> Let me start by saying a little about myself. I am from a small Massachusetts town just outside of Boston. There is very little crime here. I attend the town public school where I have a near perfect GPA and near perfect standardized test scores.


A good academic record doesn't mean you're a smart person. From what you've already stated, you're not only young and dumb, but you're an evil deviant and a social reject.



> I am very active in the community with service and also active within my school.


Active in the community such as being a public nuisance and committing horrible crimes? I'm sure everyone in your town and school think you're a big hero. Not.



> *I'd say I do lots of good in and out of school but recently I made a poor decision to do something bad.* I just turned 18, by the way.


Did your parents who are in denial of having a potential murderer for a kid tell you that? Happy birthday, Satan.



> My questions for the cops on this forum are:
> 1. From your experience, what do you see as the likely consequence for my actions. I have no criminal record or driving record.
> 2. What advice do you have for me when I see the hearings officer at the RMV?
> 3. Should I work with the police and help them in hopes that they might be able to help me as well? They made the disclaimer that if I help them, they will try to help me but can not make any promises.


1. You're f*cked, as you should be.

2. Tell the hearing officer that you admit to your guilt in these charges, but are denying full responsibility for the crimes you committed because you are posting "I don't know what I was thinking" and "poor decision" crap on a police themed forum. Tell 'em that you will serve the maximum sentence because that might finally convince you that what you did was PURPOSEFUL and WRONG, and it will take you out of civilization long enough for you to learn how to make shanks out of toothbrushes.

3. Go for it, Snitchy. Might as well drag everyone else down with you... and when your former classmates become your cell mates, you'll be even more popular than ever!  It's a win win!



> Thanks for taking the time to read this.


You're welcome. 



> I don't know what I was thinking when I made this poor decision.


Yes, you do. You wanted to hurt someone. You wanted control, to have the power of making something egregiously horrible happen, to see devastating results from your actions, to cause pain and suffering (physically, emotionally and/or financially), and to have satisfaction from creating it. You knew exactly what you were doing.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

xbreaka said:


> I wouldnt normally post here, but I believe you already posted this in the
> 
> ask a cop thread on the pbnation forums.​
> http://www.pbnation.com/showthread.php?t=2621164&page=7​
> ...


Are you guys myspace buddies or something? Jeez, what a cesspool of problem children. You have these 2 or 3 supposed cops answering questions for paintball nutjobs.


----------



## xbreaka (Oct 25, 2007)

Nah we aren't myspace buddies, I just found it somewhat strange when I read the same thing on the pbnation small talk forum there. Cesspool of problem children is correct though, I usually only post in the politics section of the small talk forum, however if you look around the other small talk forums on there its quite insane some of the people.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

your screwed. prepare for a ride on the good ship Rump Ranger you moron.


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

RodneyFarva said:


> Your looking at 10 to 15 in MCI Cedar Junction.





Made.A.Mistake said:


> I'm sorry, but what exactly does that mean?





Made.A.Mistake said:


> Seriously, please


You ever had your shit pushed in?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Here is Brainiacs school profile (look at his extensive paintball history):



> I am a Junior in High School. Our school was just ranked 61, I believe, out of all High Schools in the United States. The numbers given are my projections for my stats by the end of Senior Year. I would like to major in business and hopefully make my way into the investment/venture cap world. At this point, I do not have many colleges on my list and for that reason would like to ask CC members what colleges you think I should be looking at. I live in Massachusetts. Close to home is nice but I have absolutely no problem going as far as the West Coast. I like cities and urban settings so please, go ahead and tell me what you think will be a good fit for me. Also, please state whether you think the suggested school is a reach, a safety, or an all around good fit.
> 
> Thanks,
> VST129
> ...


I'm working on finding more.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Just out of curiosity, which town?


----------



## spaceshuttle1 (Jan 27, 2008)

You know it sounds like a cop posted "How screwd am I!!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

redsox03 said:


> You ever had your shit pushed in?


awesome.....great reference!!:L:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Tuna said:


> your screwed. prepare for a ride on the good ship Rump Ranger you moron.


 :L: :L: :L:


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

"I expect a _*2100-2200*_ SAT Test Score"

I expect you will receive a Donkey Punch.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Made.A.Mistake said:


> "I expect a _*2100-2200*_ SAT Test Score"


I wasn't aware they administer the SAT in houses of correction.


----------



## xbreaka (Oct 25, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> I wasn't aware they administer the SAT in houses of correction.


This is true, however i hear you can apply for advanced placement


----------

